# Solarbeam concentrator



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

The modified (2012) version of the SolarBeam concentrator is one of my favorite products:

"Solartron Energy Systems Inc. has developed a parabolic solar concentrator that tracks the sun throughout the day, *providing up to 12kW of thermal heat per hour.* This remarkable system is perfect for process heating or cooling applications that require a lot of solar hot water for heating or cooling purposes. *At a direct solar radiation of 1000 w/m2, the SolarBeam can produce 12kW of thermal heat and water temperature up to 95 C (200 F).* The SolarBeam has SRCC certification so it qualifies for rebates in Australia. The solar radiation in Australia is between 900 to 1100 w/m2, which means the SolarBeam can provide the maximum output of thermal energy, making it very efficient. The remarkable aspect of this system is that the SolarBeam can provide solar hot water at any temperature required, and maintain it for the course of the day. This solar hot water system can track the sun and provide solar hot water until it notices that the hot water tanks have reached their optimum temperature. Once this has been achieved, the SolarBeam will stop tracking the sun, until it notices that the temperature in the hot water tanks is dropping, then it will start tracking again. The SolarBeam Concentrator is the only parabolic solar hot water system that will have CSA (Canada), Global Mark (Australia), SolarKeymark (Europe) and SRCC (USA) certification for rebates. The SolarBeam is sold through trained distributors throughout the world."
From: Solar Hot Water | Solar Heating | Solar Heat | Solar Water

Nice videos and more info: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpdbZIKbVW0]SolarBeam Concentrator - Parabolic Solar Concentrator Dish by Solartron Energy Systems Inc - YouTube[/ame]

"...And starting in 2012, *the SolarBeam will also be producing up to 4.0 kW of electricity at the same time *it is heating your water using the latest multi junction solar cell technology, currently designed by Boeing for space vehicles, *which are 60% for more efficient than any other current PV photocells currently available.* These high heat cells are used in conjunction with a new technology called CPV, or concentrator photo voltaic. The SolarBeam is already the most powerful solar thermal collector in the world, for its size, using the latest space age two axis tracking system and is made in the USA...
*
One of our parabolic concentrators is equal to (see photos below):*








20 flat plate collectors









25 PV Electric collectors
Southern New England Solar, LLC


*SOLARBEAM CONCENTRATOR VS. THE COMPETITION*

"Is there competition to the SolarBeam Concentrator? No. The facts below give enough evidence to prove that the SolarBeam hot water system is unmatched in efficiency and space requirements. One SolarBeam requires an area of 20 feet or less, depending on solar elevation and location. There are many types of technologies available for solar hot water.
Here is a description of the main types:

Parabolic Dish (SolarBeam): It is the most powerful type of collector which concentrates sunlight at a single, focal point, via one or more parabolic dishes&#8212;arranged in a similar fashion to a reflecting telescope focuses starlight, or a dish antenna focuses radio waves. This geometry may be used in solar furnaces and solar power plants.
There are two key phenomena to understand in order to comprehend the design of a parabolic dish. One is that the shape of a parabola is defined such that incoming rays which are parallel to the dish&#8217;s axis will be reflected toward the focus, no matter where on the dish they arrive. The second key is that the light rays from the sun arriving at the Earth&#8217;s surface are almost completely parallel. So if dish can be aligned with its axis pointing at the sun, almost all of the incoming radiation will be reflected towards the focal point of the dish&#8212;most losses are due to imperfections in the parabolic shape and imperfect reflection.

Losses due to atmosphere between the dish and its focal point are minimal, as the dish is generally designed specifically to be small enough that this factor is insignificant on a clear, sunny day.

Flat Plate Collectors: developed by Hottel and Whillier in the 1950s, are the most common type. They consist of (1) a dark flat-plate absorber of solar energy, (2) a transparent cover that allows solar energy to pass through but reduces heat losses, (3) a heat-transport fluid (air, antifreeze or water) to remove heat from the absorber, and (4) a heat insulating backing. The absorber consists of a thin absorber sheet (of thermally stable polymers, aluminum, steel or copper, to which a matte black or selective coating is applied) often backed by a grid or coil of fluid tubing placed in an insulated casing with a glass or polycarbonate cover.

Evacuated Tube Panels: Evacuated heat pipe tubes (EHPT&#8217;s) are composed of multiple evacuated glass tubes each containing an absorber plate fused to a heat pipe. The heat from the hot end of the heat pipes is transferred to the transfer fluid (water or an antifreeze mix&#8212;typically propylene glycol) of a domestic hot water or hydronic space heating system in a heat exchanger called a &#8220;manifold&#8221;. The manifold is wrapped in insulation and covered by a sheet metal or plastic case to protect it from the elements.
The vacuum that surrounds the outside of the tube greatly reduces convection and conduction heat loss to the outside, therefore achieving greater efficiency than flat-plate collectors, especially in colder conditions. This advantage is largely lost in warmer climates, except in those cases where very hot water is desirable, for example commercial process water. The high temperatures that can occur may require special system design to avoid or mitigate overheating conditions

Parabolic Trough Systems:A parabolic trough is a type of solar thermal energy collector. It is constructed as a long parabolic mirror (usually coated silver or polished aluminum) with a Dewar tube running its length at the focal point. Sunlight is reflected by the mirror and concentrated on the Dewar tube. The trough is usually aligned on a north-south axis, and rotated to track the sun as it moves across the sky each day.

Alternatively the trough can be aligned on an east-west axis, this reduces the overall efficiency of the collector, due to cosine loss, but only requires the trough to be aligned with the change in seasons, avoiding the need for tracking motors. This tracking method works correctly at the spring and fall equinoxes with errors in the focusing of the light at other times during the year (the magnitude of this error varies throughout the day, taking a minimum value at solar noon). There is also an error introduced due to the daily motion of the sun across the sky, this error also reaches a minimum at solar noon. Due to these sources of error, seasonally adjusted parabolic troughs are generally designed with a lower solar concentration ratio. In order to increase the level of alignment, some measuring devices have also been invented.[1] Parabolic trough concentrators have a simple geometry, but their concentration is about 1/3 of the theoretical maximum for the same acceptance angle, that is, for the same overall tolerances for the system. Approaching the theoretical maximum may be achieved by using more elaborate concentrators based on primary-secondary designs using nonimaging optics."


















*Solar Heat for Homes*
"The SolarBeam can provide solar hot water for in-floor heating and radiant heating by providing free hot water to the boiler. 
*At a location that has a solar radiation of 900 w/m2, 1 SolarBeam can heat 1,000 liters of water from 12 C to 60 C in 4 hours.* This hot water can be used for general heating purposes or for domestic hot water. For locations that want to heat the home, but do not have infloor heating, the SolarBeam can be connected to a forced air system and will provide heating through a fan vent. To the right is a photo of a SolarBeam installed in Ontario, Canada that is being used for home heating."
Solar Heat Applications| Solar Water Applications| Concentrated Solar Power | Solar Energy with SolarBeam

Residential Solar Heating | Home Solar energy Systems | Solar Energy with SolarBeam

*Payback*-"Due to the greater efficiency of the SolarBeam, as compared to any other solar product now on the market, we feel we can greatly reduce the payback time as compared to any other system. Payback time is dependent upon your local utility&#8217;s rate for electrical, oil, or gas, the average amount of sunlight annually available to your specific area every year, the proper design of your storage system so the full potential of the SolarBeam is used, and most importantly, the energy needs of your home or business. Under ideal conditions, *we think some homes or businesses will have a payback period as short as 3 years, and others applications maybe 8 years. *This estimate includes various State and Federal tax incentives now in place."
About Us Â« Southern New England Solar, LLC

Boris Romanov
Solar supplemental heating system


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Finally, I found the very good picture of Solarbeam absorber (see below).
The efficiency of this very small absorber is so great: "The solar absorber is made of solid aluminum block to maximize the thermal transfer to the poly-glycol fluid. Incredibly, the absorber is very small (10&#8221; x 10&#8221 but has the ability to provide 13kW per hour (44,000 BTU)...
*1 SolarBeam can heat 400 gallons from 62 F to 140 F in 5 hours*&#8221; 
From:http://thesolarandwindexpo.blogspot.com/2010/11/solar-hot-water-is-great-way-to-save.html










Some details about my solar dish concentrator are posted here: https://sites.google.com/site/romanovssolardishconcentrator/

Boris romanov


----------

